

A habitable environment on Martian volcano? - givan
http://news.brown.edu/pressreleases/2014/05/mars

======
hng
I am currently reading Kim Stanley Robinson's Mars trilogy [1] where vulcanos
and melting ice play some role in survival on mars. And in general it's a
great read.

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_trilogy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_trilogy))

~~~
edj
The Mars Trilogy – and especially Red Mars – has to be some of the best hard
sci-fi ever written.

------
cskau
Unfortunately the paper seems well hidden away behind Elsevier's paywall. But
I noticed there's another 2008 paper by some of the same authors on the same
topic:

[http://sws.bu.edu/marchant/Dave_FullText_Papers/Kadish_Icaru...](http://sws.bu.edu/marchant/Dave_FullText_Papers/Kadish_Icarus_2008.pdf)

------
thegeomaster
I remember wanting to to be an astronaut as a kid, and I was fascinated by
space and was back then constantly making up elaborate, naive plans in my head
on how Mars colonization could be effortlessly made possible. This brings me
back to that time, and is a great read, too. Thanks!

------
bane
Reminds me of the habitat in Cowboy Bebop

[http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090805152551/cowboyb...](http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090805152551/cowboybebop/images/0/0c/2_Marscity.png)

